# Hi from Gloucestershire (demountable camper)



## TruckCamper (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi I am a new member here hoping to locate a demountable camper for sale to fit a doublecab pickup.

Anyone with any info on these or with one for sale please let me know. They don't seem to be very popular in the Uk.

Cheers
Justin


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Apr 28, 2013)

TruckCamper said:


> Hi I am a new member here hoping to locate a demountable camper for sale to fit a doublecab pickup.
> 
> Anyone with any info on these or with one for sale please let me know. They don't seem to be very popular in the Uk.
> 
> ...



Hi Justin, Welcome to the forum, surely someone will be able to give you info soon. in the meantime have fun and enjoy,.


:drive::welcome::camper::have fun:


----------



## lotty (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi and welcome :wave:

Ive added demountable camper to your title to hopefully attract anyone who may have more info on them to see your post.

Enjoy the site


----------



## jamesuk (Apr 28, 2013)

*hi there*

not much in the UK about these... i've always rather fancied one except i like to be able to walk through from the cab of my vans. Only the largest USA demounts have crawl throughs from the cab. All the smaller ones require you to get out of the cab and walk round the back. (not great if it's pissing down).

Try here:

Apollo Motorhomes, leading UK manufacturers of demountable motorhomes

and

Demountable camper manufacturers, E.U. - stuff about DEMOUNTABLES

Best,

James.


----------



## TruckCamper (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome all. Hopefully i can find what im after, I sold my campervan and im having to sleep in a tent until i can replace it :scared:


----------



## jennyp19 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi, & welcome to the forum


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Apr 29, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Justin, welcome to the forum :wave:


----------



## trog (Feb 19, 2014)

*Hi from Gloucestershire Stroud*

Hi Justin I'm from Stroud and am in the process of building my own demountable on the back of my Ranger. Did you get sorted out?
trog


----------



## steco1958 (Feb 19, 2014)

Have a butcher here http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...emountable-camper-2-berth-nissan-d21-fit.html


----------



## RoyNorth (Feb 20, 2014)

Hello Justin

A warm welcome to the forum.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Happy travelling and camping.


----------



## zildjian (Feb 20, 2014)

Sure, what are your queries?


----------

